# Training w/ your wife/fiance/gf/significant other



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes I can be a little cranky at the gym and then when we get home I get a little punishment...

Just to explain, I'm in a bench shirt, she is looking thru my bag for my wrist wraps...


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 15, 2012)

ohhhhbouyyyyyyy....


----------



## JOMO (Oct 15, 2012)

At least you can laugh it off like at the end.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 15, 2012)

lol easy big guy


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2012)

POB, I would have punched you...just sayin


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 15, 2012)

roid rage LOL....

Wheres the vid of the actual press?


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 15, 2012)

That was fucking awesome!  LOL!!!  You sure you didn't set that camera up at my gym and catch my wife and I in a heated debate over some wrist wraps.  Sounds just like some shit that would happen here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2012)

Jenner said:


> POB, I would have punched you...just sayin



Rottenrogue over at TID said the same thing... Surprised she didn't.  She has in the past threatened to both "knock my dick in the dirt" as well as to "cold cock me into next week."


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Rottenrogue over at TID said the same thing... Surprised she didn't.  She has in the past threatened to both "knock my dick in the dirt" as well as to "cold cock me into next week."



LOL, I have been know to say close to the same!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol what a sick. Try that shit with someone your own size punk. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Lol what a sick. Try that shit with someone your own size punk. Lol


----------



## DF (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn! A little cranky?  That's like saying Herms a little gay.


----------



## beasto (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahaha..and that's why I leave her @ home with the treadmill.


----------



## SAD (Oct 16, 2012)

"I still say it's your fault."  Bwahahahahaha.  POB, take it easy bro, you got a helluva woman there, but you know that.  J, I love you girl.  You know what you should do J?  Convince POB that he'll lift more if he lets you slap the ever-loving shit outta him before big lifts.  Then you get your penance and he lifts more.  Win Win.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2012)

you should bring hips here. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> you should bring hips here. Lol



Not on your life!


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 19, 2012)

my wife and i used to go to bestfittness together, but part once inside!


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 19, 2012)

Used to lift together but never worked for me cuz she always finishes well before I do and then give me looks the rest of the way.  I just ignore her though...and we never speak about it.  Now we go separately....

At least you can laugh about it at the end bro...


----------



## PFM (Oct 19, 2012)

"My Zone" in the gym ....... 

As far as training with anyone, my rest periods are too short, even if my training partner used all the same weights it still wouldn't work.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 19, 2012)

POB, I have to agree with Worm- "Where's the video of the press?"


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 19, 2012)

Ya anyone can add a bunch of weight to a bar, and make a video like they are about to do it...


----------



## SAD (Oct 19, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> .....she always finishes well before I do and then give me looks the rest of the way.  I just ignore her though...and we never speak about it....



Wow dude, that sounds uncomfortable.  Glad my sex life isn't like that.  )


----------



## Yaya (Oct 19, 2012)

i love my wife to death but she is too much of a pain in my ass.. maybe on a cardio day or something


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 19, 2012)

Haha pob the crazy woman 
I actually like lifting with my girl, sure the sets take longer but god damn she's sexy lifting


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> POB, I have to agree with Worm- "Where's the video of the press?"



I'm not posting it... It was 365 and it felt like my wrists were going to snap and I almost dumped it on my belly lol


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow that's a familiar sight for sure. Sometimes they just don't get what it means to us to lift.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 12, 2012)

"its ur fault!".... classic. lmfao


----------

